# "Trident" By Milbro Pro Shot ( Pete Hogan )



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just recently picked up a Hogan and Sons Casting-(Milbro Pro Shot) Trident Wrist-Braced Slingshot.

I am a big fan of Wrist-Braced ( Starships) slingshots.

I knew when I saw this design that it was going to be real nice. It did not disappoint!

I picked out the all Black model but it does come in a Camo version.

This is the slingshot to use if you do some serious hunting or like using heavy draw bands or tubes.

Loading this baby up with heavy draw bands is just what this design wants.

The brace helps steady the wrist when using heavy draw rubber and the metal construction makes it a very strong frame. Load it with tubes or flats it can take both.

The brace itself is not any cheap plastic or vinyl-not with Pete. He has that distinct European flair for real quality. So for his brace he selected a good ,heavy grade cowhide.

It is branded with his company name. I love a leather brace! Just so classy. The black finish is flawlessly smooth-handle very comfortable with a little lip that fits nicely over your webbing between thumb and fingers.( Nice touch!)

I LOVE THIS SLINGSHOT! I'm a target shooter so, I use pretty much lighter draw bands. Shooting this slingshot is a smooth and effortless task.

This platform only serves to make any sling assembly,light or heavy shoot more accurately.

I think Milbro Pro Shot has a wonderful design here and it is surely one of the most solid slingshots- braced or non braced that I've seen.

Good job Guys! Flatband :thumbsup:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Good review, Flatband. I'm waiting for the CAMO version. I don't think this is out yet. My understanding was black model is first. Then the camo?

Itching to get my little hands on one of these  I've been working on my pinch-grip and draw strength. Let's face it tho. I'm never gonna be a Madison Parker. I'm girl enough to admit this.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, I'm envious, of course, because just as soon as I saw that model I knew it was a winner. If I could shoot well enough to justify a piece like that, I'd buy one in a minute. But, alas, that would put me in the category of a few of my foolish friends who, in their mid-to-late 60's, are buying Corvettes. They tell me how one can jump off the expressway at 60 miles an hour without braking and never break traction. Cool. I will bet my next month's pension check, however, that although the car is capable, they are not. (I'd never be so socially reckless as to actually present that challenge to one of them, though. Haha.)

That piece is just plain great. Next time we meet up, dude, you'd better have it on hand for me to try out. Congrats, my friend!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great write up. That sucker looks so cool. I'm not a wrist brace guy, but if I was gonna do, this would be the one. I was wondering if the support was leather, very nice touch. Like you said, it just gives that touch of awesome real deal quality and class. I wish you lots of good shooting and fun times with your new rig.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Although I'm not a big fan of hammergrip shooters (yet), I like the design Mr. Hogan came up with a lot. I bet the arrow rest addon will make this one heck of a slingbow too. Gary, you have to show us this slingshot in a video. Perhaps when you gather with your buddies at your shooting spot in Long Island? Looking forward to many more videos of you joking with your friends and beating up the feral cans there


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Information on the leather brace. It is made by Norca.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

guilty it was a small part to a bigger thing peters done a fantastic job and set up as a sling bow great :thumbsup:


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gary thanks for the grate review it mean a lot to us at MILBRO PRO SHOT UK (HOGANCASTINGS) that a guy with your standing in the slingshot community has seen fit to get a Trident of us, not knowing weather it was going to be a pup are the real deal.most people in the know understand that a product like this takes time to develop and make good ,we are satisfide that we have now acheved our goal with the help of a few friends on the way? making the first ever castmetal armbrace slingshot that has ever come out of the UK.Following in the ways of the OLD Ford Motor company you can have one but it got to be BLACK! well for a few months that is.We will run the Camo style but think we need to consolidate with the black version first. We took a good look at the mass poduced market armbace slingshot that are on sale world wide and desided to try a take the product we were making to a high spec i would realy like to think we have done this with the TRIDENT SS ,The leather arm rest that Norc as made for us real does help to set the Trident apart from all the rest(BTW we cast the bronze punch that he uses to emboss the leather ourself)but the styling and craftmanship on this part is second to none.
It will be a few weeks more till the Trident is on our WEB Site but if any one would like to bye one then just PM me here and i will come back to you ASAP thanks GARY and all the very best to everyone on the SSF


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just did a video review of Pete's wonderful Trident Slingshot. I love this slingshot!!!!! Check out the link below! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great vid FB, thanks for posting it....


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video. It's not on the web site yet.

Good work.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I believe Pete said to pm him if anyone was interested he wasnt sure how long it would be before he got it on the site.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and a very BIG thankyou to Gary for his Review on the Trident SS1 , To get this slingshot endorse by Gary is a grate achevment for us the trident has been a long time in the making but all the hard work and development has paid of ,Please understand that the Trident is our very latest addition to the Milbro family of catapults/slingshot and as so we have not yet had time to get it put on our web site.if you would like to recive a quote for one please PM me here and i will contact you direct All the very best and "KEEP HUNTING LIVE"


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> Hi and a very BIG thankyou to Gary for his Review on the Trident SS1. Please understand that the Trident is our very latest addition to the Milbro family of catapults/slingshot and as so we have not yet had time to get it put on our web site.if you would like to recive a quote for one please PM me here and i will contact you direct


Hi. I don't know if my PM is working. Sometimes stuff works, sometimes it doesn't. Sorry. I'm still working on it. But we'll try it and see what happens.

In case you don't get my PM, try sending ME a message anyway. *I'm interested in a quote*. I'm also iterested in the *CAMO*, but I'm wondering *how long you think the wait for it might be for the camo?* I'm fine with a guesstimate on the wait time.

I'll also be disconnected from communication until tomorrow.

Very best regards


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> Hi and a very BIG thankyou to Gary for his Review on the Trident SS1 , To get this slingshot endorse by Gary is a grate achevment for us the trident has been a long time in the making but all the hard work and development has paid of ,Please understand that the Trident is our very latest addition to the Milbro family of catapults/slingshot and as so we have not yet had time to get it put on our web site.if you would like to recive a quote for one please PM me here and i will contact you direct All the very best and "KEEP HUNTING LIVE"


This Peace of Art is on Top of my Birthday-Wishlist. I take my hat off to you!

All the best,

Luke


----------

